# Examining 2-note Harmony and Reciprocal Relationships



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

there's my face talking at you. The topic is relatively "mickey-mouse" but I think no less it is an interesting and worthy one. Have a look and cast the first stone


----------

